# Boat sinks with marlin on the line



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry if this is a repost, thought it was crazy. Captain was supposedly backing down full throttle twhen he fell and nobody was able to stop the boat. Everybody is safe. just wet.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Not good


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that a Yellowfin?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Is that a Yellowfin?


Looks like a Bertram.....


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

The boat is part of this fleet, its not a yellowfin, but its in this series of pics http://westcoastfishingclub.com/news-events/photo-gallery/panama/6/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. All I can say is THAT SUCKS!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fall down while backing down= boat down.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ain't no Bertie. Big inboard CC looks like...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Who was taking the pictures


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Geezus that sucks.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Fish=1 Fisherman=0 That marlin is known as the Boat Sinka. Similar to a Tree Shaker


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

That marlin seemed to be jumping for joy. He'll have quite a story to tell his marlin friends, of which they will think it was a tall fish tale.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Why would he be backing down with the fish so close to the boat ?? they got plenty of line on the reel.. Stupid maybe !!!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

someone on the squidnation facebook page mentioned that the tuna door seemed to be open, mabey they were chasing the fish making a last unexpected run that started at the tuna door with them believing the fight was over.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Drag was too tight.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Why would he be backing down with the fish so close to the boat ?? they got plenty of line on the reel.. Stupid maybe !!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Depends on the size of tackle. Ever backed down on one using 30# tackle? We blew a clutch this year on a good sized blue at the boat after a hard run in reverse. Fish was on a Tyrnos 30. Took it less than 5 minutes to spool us. You gonna go till the wire.
> 
> I kinda dont think the tuna door was open. Some said he fell from tower, yet, in the pics there is someone up there. I also heard he just fell down. Maybe he grabbed the throttle/shifter when he fell?? That would be reverse wide open. Lotta white water and spray coming out from under the vessel. Combination of swell and angle of boat maybe? Plenty of questions. If it were water from the tuna door, simple. Stop and ease forward. Engine stuck in reverse wide open, kill them from either station. Boat looks like a "Strike" inboard CC. Not a monstorusly wide beam.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Fish=1 Fisherman=0 That marlin is known as the Boat Sinka. Similar to a Tree Shaker


Chootem lisbeth it's the boat sinka!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

yeouch


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

That's crazy. Bad day for them fellas.


----------



## scuba_deep (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question; but why did they not cut the line when they couldnt stand up?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

scuba_deep said:


> Maybe a stupid question; but why did they not cut the line when they couldnt stand up?


The fish was not the problem. (no line pressure)


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Would love to hear from the capt & crew.... either way it sucks. nice fish though.


----------

